# More Trot Line Questions



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm going camping/fishing with some friends on the Escatawpa River next week. I would consider it similar to Blackwater River in FL. Not expecting big fish, just eating size and some fun with the kids.

I haven't set a trot line in probably 30 years or so. First question is hooks. Circle, J, or treble? Next question is bait? What's your favorites and what stays on best?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Trot lining is mostly what I do, so here's my advice. Use a eagle claw circle sea 5/0. That size will hold anything up to 60 lbs. If you want blue or channel cats use cut shad or fresh cut mullet. Mullet stays on the hook well. Flatheads(yellow cat) use live bream. That river has flatheads.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks! I was thinking circle sea hooks would be the ticket. I'll get some 5/0, I have 3/0 and 6/0 in my saltwater stuff. There is a pond at our campsite slam full of small bream too!

Mullet sounds great too. There's an ole saying down here around Ft. Morgan, "In Mullet We Trust"!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m not with the pff police or nothing but I think we’re talking about Florida and trot lines and I don’t think those bream would be legal for that. Just check your rules before you go


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I’m not with the pff police or nothing but I think we’re talking about Florida and trot lines and I don’t think those bream would be legal for that. Just check your rules before you go




Looked it up. Escatawba is in Alabama so your good to bait with bream. We will need pics!


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Well we had a great trip. Managed to spend the whole week without being called back to work. Only checked my phone on Monday and Friday!
The fishing was a little slow but we ended up with 11 channel and 3 yellow in the 1-2 lb. range. The were caught on mullet, bream, beef liver marinated in garlic and minnows. Had a killer fish fry Friday.
I spent most of the week throwing a stick for my dog. She turned 12 this spring and had slowed down quite a bit around the house. Different story altogether on the river.
I didn't get any fish pics with my phone in the truck, but my buddy snapped a few along the way.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great report.Nothing like a 4 legged fur buddy. Looks like she stuck to you like glue. Great week for all of you.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If you really want to have some fun try some jugs too.


----------

